# Shetland Congress



## Ponygirl (Jan 10, 2005)

Has the shetland congress moved to a new location for 2005 or is it still going to be in Gifford, Illinois????


----------



## Karen S (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes, Congress will be at Gordyville one more time (August 3-6, 2005) There is a committee that is looking at new locations for 2006.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 10, 2005)

I pray with all my heart that the ASPC is willing to move this show to a more centrally located facility. Just look at what Tulsa has done for the AMHR Nationals!


----------



## kaykay (Jan 10, 2005)

oh dang it i really didnt want it to move






I still dont understand why we - amhr/aspc - dont take some of that cash laying in the bank and build our own show facility for congress and nationals. I have still heard quite a few complaints about tulsa and i know gordyville is too small. the best investment is always land/buildings and the future of our registry.

I keep asking why we dont build our own but no one will answer


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 10, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]KAy and Tami, Im coming this year if I can get a ride and share a room with someone....... Steel is going to go![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## kaykay (Jan 11, 2005)

lyn

your always welcome to stay here with us~!! were about 25 mins from gordyville



Ill feed ya well too

Kay


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 11, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Kay you got a date.... i just need to find a ride now. Steel will be going from NY.....remember tho I have Esther.... She is ok with other dogs if your dogs will be ok with her.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## CountryHaven (Jan 11, 2005)

lyn_j said:


> [SIZE=14pt]KAy and Tami, Im coming this year if I can get a ride and share a room with someone....... Steel is going to go![/SIZE]Lyn


Woohoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's party time! LOL I'm so happy Lyn, I can't wait to meet you in person.


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 11, 2005)

kaykay said:


> I have still heard quite a few complaints about tulsa and i know gordyville is too small.


The only complaints I have ever heard about Tulsa was in regards to management issues not facility. Tulsa has changed a lot in the last few years (I've seen the before and it was substandard) for the better. It is an awesome facility that, in my opinion, rivels any community's "best" show facility. I've seen pictures of Congress and have not been impressed. Those of us out West just can't make that trip due to expenses and time off. That's a lot of dough the registry isn't getting from entry fees. Its time that the registry stop worrying about who they are going to upset in the north east by moving the facility to a more centrally location. It doesn't HAVE to be Tulsa but it needs to be more accessible.


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Jan 12, 2005)

Kaykay - Insofar as AMHR/ASPC/ASPR building their own show facility for Nationals/Congress - IMHO, rather than buying the land, having the facility built, paying taxes on it, insurance, upkeep, etc. Then having to count on it's being occupied enough on the weekends the Registry is not using it to help pay for it we are far better off by using an already existing facility.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi Mark

Just think for a minute about the safest investment you can make with your money? What is most people's biggest investment? Their home and the land it sits on. AMHR I believe (correct me if im wrong!) is a non profit organization. So you cant just leave this cash sitting in the bank and do nothing with it. Eventually the government will take away the non profit status. This huge pile of money has to be invested into something and I cant think of a better way to do it than to invest in the future of its registry.

There will not be an immediate payback - what I am talking about here is a long term investment. And you are forgetting about the many tax breaks for buying land and building improvements.

I have never been to Tulsa and I hope to go this year. I just know there is a lot of grumbling about not having stalls close enough to the arena and conditions of some of the stalls, speakers not working in the back barns etc. I do know they are working to improve this arena and that is great. But it would benefit our organization more to stop investing in someone else's business and invest in ourselves.

I also wonder alot why we arent promoting AMHR overseas. This just boggles my mind. This is one of the newest biggest markets there are for miniatures and no one wants AMHR horses because our registry isnt a force there like AMHA. AMHR is not even recognized there.

I honestly do not know of any other business or organization that would just leave money sitting like we do??

As to not being impressed with the arena Congress is at I have to say us locals are kinda proud of it



Has Congress grown too big for it? definately! But dont blame the arena! There are far bigger ones around but at quadruple the money. I think for the small amount aspc has paid for Gordyville they got a pretty dang good deal. Also dont forget when Congress moves undoubtably the prices will go up.

I love ASPC/AMHR and I want to see it progress and move forward.


----------



## Sunraye Miniatures (Jan 16, 2005)

kaykay said:


> I have never been to Tulsa and I hope to go this year. I just know there is a lot of grumbling about not having stalls close enough to the arena and conditions of some of the stalls, speakers not working in the back barns etc. I do know they are working to improve this arena and that is great. But it would benefit our organization more to stop investing in someone else's business and invest in ourselves.


The only serious complaint I had was the racehorse barn. The worst barn imaginable! The first year at Tulsa I was also in there and it wasn't bad but wasn't good. This year it was hot not rainy and cold like 2003, so the dust and dirt was terrible. My solid black horse was pretty much a brown before I washed him. We aren't very popular yet, so we are partening up with a well known trainer next year so we will get the good barns.

I actually think it's a good idea that if AMHR/ASPC can build there own arena what a sight it will be for the National and Congress shows. I don't know the money situation so...


----------



## kaykay (Jan 17, 2005)

hi nicole

I cant remember the exact figure of cash aspc/amhr has but its huge. more than enough to buy land and build. they could put a new office with it and have it all in one spot.

I think its so not right that in order to get in a decent barn you have to be with a known trainer etc. Just really doesnt sit right with me but I guess thats just the way it is.

Kay


----------

